# Post Contest - GC Gear Shop (Closed)



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Time for a post contest folks. This contest is for a $45.00 gift certificate to be used for any purchase at the GC Gear Shop 

Contest ends on Saturday May 19th at 10 pm

What would you spend your $45.00 on?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I have definitely got my eye on one of those Lava coily cables. I used to use them all the time until they kind of disappeared from the stores so I used to build my own with a short 5' coily section spliced into a 20' straight cable (my own secret technique). I would like to go back to the days of not worrying about yanking the head off my amp or the cable out of my guitar.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bluzfish said:


> I have definitely got my eye on one of those Lava coily cables. I used to use them all the time until they kind of disappeared from the stores so I used to build my own with a short 5' coily section spliced into a 20' straight cable (my own secret technique). I would like to go back to the days of not worrying about yanking the head off my amp or the cable out of my guitar.


They are actually very good cables. I use one myself and like it. They are just a bit heavier than your normal cable. Not a lot, but you will notice it. As long as that does not bother you, its all good.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

A Joyo Ultimate Drive here for me.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Pedal risers. Always wanted a few but haven't been able to justify $15 each for a piece of stamped metal


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

Maybe a Joyo Vintage Overdrive


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

6l6's..........


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

Some random parts I think... Get a start on a strat project...


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Same as Sivs, random parts. Got an Epi ES335 that could use better electronics.

Regards,


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

this reminds me of a story about a man who was trying to pick his future wife out of 3 possible choices. He gave each of the women 1000$ and said "I'll come back in a week to see what you did with it." After a week, this was the results:

The first woman said "I spent the money on shoes, clothes, makeup and a haircut so I can be beautiful for you"
The second woman said "I spent the money on guitars, gadgets, and steak so you would be happy"
The third woman said "I invested the money into stocks, which have since risen in value, and now your 1000$ is worth 2500$"

The man thought about it carefully, and picked the one with the biggest tits.


Don't pick me for this contest...i'd probably try to sell it on kijiji for 80 bucks.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I'd use it towards a purchase of some pedal risers and a bunch of the Velcro thingamabobs.

I don't know how many times I've loaded up the shopping cart only to talk myself off the ledge...


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Joyo Ultimate Drive. I meant to buy one two months ago but got two other Joyo pedals instead. Or maybe another coily cable?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'd get me a Joyo Ultimate Drive.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I would get some chicken head knobs...and something else...not sure what.

Thanks for the contest...much appreciated!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GC T shirts for me and the Missus.

I've got a coffee mug and a guitar strap.

Swag is groovy mang.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Could the 'credit' or value be used towards renewing membership in the forum?

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Did I mention Joyo Ultimate Drive ???


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

grumpyoldman said:


> Could the 'credit' or value be used towards renewing membership in the forum?
> 
> John
> thegrumpyoldman


If not, are you not going to enter the contest? lol


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would likely use it for an accessory or two.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I thinK another Joyo pedal would do it for me








Any rules ......how many post ?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

A coily cable!!! 

Thanks for another great contest!


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

mike_oxbig said:


> If not, are you not going to enter the contest? lol


Hmmm, good question, although I believe it may be too late to reconsider.....

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

I'd like to try a Lava coily cable. They seem a bit short, though.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hmmm. Maybe a couple of shirts... or a couple of straps... or maybe a shirt and a strap...


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

A GC strap would be good.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Coily cable...Chrome tele knobs, tubes, pots...oh sooooo many things on the shopping list!! Where to begin...

~Andrew


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

OOOO I never win these contests  So, I will say JOYO PEDAL and let the winners have fun shopping hahahahahaha


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'd buy as many of the cheapest item available as possible, but not all at once...every other day so he'd have to spend half his life packaging and shipping. i'm a prick like that.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

you're a mean one. lol.

parts, pups, etc.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Joyo Ultimate Drive !


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I got the Ultimate Drive ,I love it 
Either the Vintage Drive or some patch cables


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I liked the idea of a couple of shirts but I would like the one with more than one strap so it doesn't fall off my shoulder!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Pepto-Bismol Strat!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm, I just looked through everything, and as of right now my choice would be narrowed down to either some of these-
[h=1]Lava ELC Custom Made Patch Cord[/h]or some of this
[h=1]Lava ELC Bulk Cable [/h]and some connectors, and use them for my pedals, as I have more than I need for my guitars.

And thanks for the contest...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> What would you spend your $45.00 on?


T-shirt to promote this place, machine heads...maybe a pedal.

Cool idea.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Joyo Ultimate pedal too!

Thanks for the contest, GC.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

Hey Scott, how about some tools.
Fret/nut files?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

i could use some pots, knobs etc


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I'd buy a patch cord & Paul Gilbert's new CD

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iWKzerZl5U" target="_blank">[video=youtube;1iWKzerZl5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iWKzerZl5U[/video]


----------



## -mbro- (Apr 3, 2010)

Been gassin for an ultimate overdrive for a while


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Meesa Wantsa Ultimate Drive.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

^ I hate this guy!


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

Maybe I'd be just like Robert1950 and
I'd get me a Joyo Ultimate Drive.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Vintage drive for me


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Maybe some strap-locks.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I need everything .... no wait a minute ............. I want everything.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

I could use a pedal wiring kit plus a few other things.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I will win the $45 gift certificate and I will show the power of the Joyo Ultimate Drive.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Maybe a Coily cable


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

I guess I could throw a Joyo on the board...but I think I'd stick to a shopping cart full of the odds and ends that I need.

~Andrew


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> Maybe some strap-locks.



OMG :C I so didn't read that right. While yes you put the strap on your guitar .....


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Robert if it was me, for this post, I would just bow my head in shame :sSig_ImSorry:




Robert1950 said:


> Meesa Wantsa Ultimate Drive.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Count me in. I purchased a Lava Coily cable in black and I love it. But now I need a coily cable in white to match the chickenhead knobs on my surf green Blues Junior. Thanks for the contest.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Joyo vintage overdrive


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> 6l6's..........


Yep. Me too. I'd add in $5 and get a pair of those Rubys.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

To Joyo or not to Joyo


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

I'd love one of those wire packages. When I set my studio up again I want to redo some of the wiring. I hate wires and I've been thinking the best solution is to make them my friend!


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

Daughter's Squire Strat is itching to become a partscaster as I'm getting fed up every time I change/tune the strings with the crap tuners and saddles. So anything like that would do me well.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Probably some cable or spare pots to keep in the parts drawer.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Robert1950 said:


> Meesa Wantsa Ultimate Drive.


 Just give it to him, PLEASE. I will donate English lessons and an A/R guy to show him how to clean up his image if you do.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

bluzfish said:


> Just give it to him, PLEASE. I will donate English lessons and an A/R guy to show him how to clean up his image if you do.


:sSig_cool2: haha


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Joyo Ultimate Drive. Nyub-yub










That's right. Jut give it to me. I can find more ways. He-heh.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Joyo Ultimate Drive. Nyub-yub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heres the Ewok language guide for Ewokese 101 
The Complete Wermo's Guide to Huttese (and other Star Wars languages)


----------



## dillinger4ever (Oct 27, 2009)

Ah man, everything's breaking on me these days so some amp/guitar parts would be on top of my list !!!


----------



## jrguitars (Feb 20, 2010)

Coil cable!


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

I just ordered some stuff from the shop...can always use more.

Maybe a cable or one of the pedal board patch kits?


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I wouldn't mind trying a Joyo Ultimate Drive...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'd probably put it towards that delay!


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I'd probably get some parts and some strap locks!!!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Probably some pots, or maybe a set of tuners.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I could put it towards a sound hole pickup for my acoustic.


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Joyo Ultimate Drive. Nyub-yub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I win I'll get the Ultimate Drive and laugh thinking of your posts. Next to the contest they're the most entertaining part of the thread.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Probably some pots


I didn't see any cookware on there site








The wife need a new frying pan


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Joyo Joyo we adore thee


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Joyo ultimate drive for me.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

With a Joyo Ultimate Drive I can rule the Galaxy!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

he he he... stackin' the deck are we? For shame.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

bluzfish said:


> he he he... stackin' the deck are we? For shame.


Indeed. Especially when all some of us want is some wires!


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

That new joyo sweet baby overdrive looks interesting


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm not going to count my purchases before my winnings hatch.:zzz:


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

mike_oxbig said:


> I'd buy as many of the cheapest item available as possible, but not all at once...every other day so he'd have to spend half his life packaging and shipping. i'm a prick like that.


Better make the contest shipping not included!


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

washburned said:


> Better make the contest shipping not included!


cRAZY FoR a JoYoOooO


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

JOY Ohhhh!
JOY Ohhhh!
JOY Ohhhh! JOY Ohhhh! JOY Ohhhh!

Joyo, Joyo
It's home to jam we go
(chords)
Joyo, Joyo, Joyo


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

tuners to replace the cheapies I put on my strat build


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

So this is the deal. I win - a Joyo Ultimate Drive


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Joy-o, Joy-oy-oy-o
Joyo come and me wan'go strum
Joy, me say Joy,me say Joy, me say Joy, me say Joy, me say Joy-oy-oy-o
Joyo come and me wan'go strum

Jam all night on a drink a 'rum
(Joyo come and me wan'go strum)
Playn'pedal till thee morning come
(Joyo come and me wan'go strum)

Come, Mr. Postie Mon, Postie give me pedal
(Joyo come and me wan'go strum)
Come, Mr. Postie Mon, Postie give me pedal
(Joyo come and me wan'go strum)

It's six 'o-clock, seven 'o-clock, eight 'o-clock, CRUNCH!
(Joyo come and me wan'go strum)
Six 'o-clock, seven 'o-clock, eight 'o-clock, CRUNCH!
(Joyo come and me wan'go strum)

Joy, me say Joy-oy-oy-o
(Joyo come and me wan'go strum)
Joy, me say Joy, me say Joy, me say Joy,
me say Joy, me say Joy
(Joyo come and me wan'go strum)

A beautiful crunch a'rock'n pedal
(Joyo come and me wan'go strum)
Hide thee deadly dropped chord
(Joyo come and me wan'go strum)

It's six 'o-clock, seven 'o-clock, eight 'o-clock, CRUNCH!
(Joyo come and me wan'go strum)
Joy, me say Joy, me say Joy, me say Joy,
me say Joy, me say Joy
(Joyo come and me wan'go strum)

Come, Mr. Postie Mon, Postie give me pedal
(Joyo come and me wan'go strum)
Come, Mr. Postie Mon, Postie give me pedal
(Joyo come and me wan'go strum

Joy-o, Joy-oy-oy-o
(Joyo come and me wan'go strum)
Joy, me say Joy, me say Joy, me say Joy, me say Joy, me say
Joy-oy-oy-o
(Joyo come and me wan'go strum)


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Tsk, Tsk, Tsk. Incorrigable. Just incorragable.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

bluzfish said:


> Tsk, Tsk, Tsk. Incorrigable. Just incorragable.



I've got the Joyo, Joyo, Joyo, Joyo
On in my board
On in my board
On in my board
I've got the Joyo, Joyo, Joyo, Joyo
On in my board
On in my board to play


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Joyo the world
My pedal's come.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

washburned said:


> Joyo the world
> My pedal's come.


Sounds kind of messy. Maybe you should stop playing with it.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

CUCKOO FOR JOYO


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

If I win it will be a JOYOus day


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Dopo mee gusha, peedunkey? Meo Joyo Ultimate Drive! **Wa wanna coe moulee rah?*


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

jIH neH [odds] 'ej [ends]

(i want odds and ends in klingon)

~Andrew


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Where's the Starwars convention


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

I would pick up a rectifier tube and a GC t-shirt.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would prefer the Guitarists Convention.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I prefer to be unconventional. Just sayin'...


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

bluzfish said:


> I have definitely got my eye on one of those Lava coily cables. I used to use them all the time until they kind of disappeared from the stores so I used to build my own with a short 5' coily section spliced into a 20' straight cable (my own secret technique). I would like to go back to the days of not worrying about yanking the head off my amp or the cable out of my guitar.





GuitarsCanada said:


> They are actually very good cables. I use one myself and like it. They are just a bit heavier than your normal cable. Not a lot, but you will notice it. As long as that does not bother you, its all good.



That would be my choice too. I have one I bought several years ago. I used it at home and thought it sounded quite good. I started using it at gigs this January and I get comments on it all the time. Very cool product.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Maybe a GC shirt & strap in in order


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

> *So yesterday we went for a walk. My 13 year old son found a cricket ball on the ground and proceeded to pick it up and give it a bounce. He kept it and it kept him occupied. My 10 year old daughter rolled her eyes at that a lot. A short time later we were having a "FAMILY TALK" about maturity and what constitutes maturity. At the peak of this talk, my daughter says my son is "immature, look, he's still playing with his balls"*



kkjuw winning this you can bet I will be playing with my JOYO too!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Best of luck to all


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

New idea....Lava Coily Cable in a different colour than black. I'm running a Bass VI and a Baritone. I already have one black Lava coily cable. Two in different colours will make it easy to keep my cables out of each others way and be clear to avoid tangles.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Not sure what I'd get other than a T-shirt at this point. I have too many "projects" on hold as it is right now.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*EEEEEEEEEERrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa JOYO ULTIMATE DRIVE !!!!
*

View attachment 936


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Another great contest from GC kksjur


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

We don't need no undistortion 
We dont need no clean signal
No light chording in the last set
GC'ers give them kids a clone
Hey! GC'ers! Give them kids a clone!
All in all it's just another Joyo pedal on the board.
All in all you're using another Joyo pedal on the board.


----------



## AlterEgo (Jan 12, 2010)

I would probably go for a Ruby 6L6GCM or EL34BHT. I'd love to see bone bridge saddle and pins... (this is a subtle message :banana

Thanks...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Okidoki Solo. I'll take your cargo and the Joyo Ultimate Drive.*


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for another great post contest. I'd go with one of the retro coily cables (red?) or put the $45 toward one of the effects boxes...I don't have a chorus, maybe that would be the one


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Robert1950 said:


> *Okidoki Solo. I'll take your cargo and the Joyo Ultimate Drive.*


A lesson to all: THIS is why we have gun control in Canada ;-] :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)




----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

She died :zzz::zzz:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

These are not the drives you've been looking for. You want Joyo Ultimate Drives.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

We had Joyo, we had Fun-o, 
we had sesions on the Run-o.
Ultimate stars in a rage
Overdrive stars of the stage


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

It speaks for itself 

[video=youtube;mC6QVIHB5qQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mC6QVIHB5qQ[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Any way to get that Joyo British Voice in Scott?


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Those Joyo Drive look intresting!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Join me and we will use the Joyo Ultimate Drive to rule the Rock Universe as father and son rockers.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2012)

enough already! lol.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

sulphur said:


> Any way to get that Joyo British Voice in Scott?


Will take a look at getting some in


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Will take a look at getting some in


I agree with Sulphur ......I bought my Joyo Ultimate Drive here at GC & I have a few more Joyo's ,I think it's time to expand ,they have some new drive pedals out 
like the Sweet Baby,hot plexi & the US drive


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Nnnnyyaaaa. RRRRaaaaaaaaaaa, Ar Ar-Ar. Nnnyyyaa !!

(translation - Joyo Ultimate Drive Rocks)


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

OMG just give it to him PLEASE.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

copperhead said:


> I agree with Sulphur ......I bought my Joyo Ultimate Drive here at GC & I have a few more Joyo's ,I think it's time to expand ,they have some new drive pedals out
> like the Sweet Baby,hot plexi & the US drive


I can get them all in, that's not an issue. Just need to pick the ones that people want so they won't sit in the shelf for 2 years


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

bluzfish said:


> OMG just give it to him PLEASE.



Yes, give it to him, or I'll keep whining !!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Don't stomp on me you big Fuzzball! Stomp on a Joyo Ultimate Drive!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I'd buy pot(s).


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Can I make up my mind after I win?


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Can I make up my mind after I win?


I'm sure you can.......sdsre


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

I will have to think about that...


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

I would use it towards a set of Grover Rotomatics.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I could use it for some gold hardware.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

So now I'm thinking a curly cord


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

When I have defeated you, Jedi Scum, my Master will reward me with a Joyo Ultimate Drive!


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm not sure but I think Robert may want a joyo drive?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Joyo drive here too!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> When I have defeated you, Jedi Scum, my Master will reward me with a Joyo Ultimate Drive!


And make-up remover?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Best of luck to all


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

Will today be a _JOYO_us day for somebody?


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks, I'm hoping to win so I can get a few parts.




GuitarsCanada said:


> Best of luck to all


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Best of luck to all


I still find that funny :rockon2:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Can I pick up my prize when I come over to get one of the T-shirts?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I would use it on some parts


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

Lots of stuff looks interesting...


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Knock Knock
Who's There?
Joyo
Joyo who?
Joyo glad to see me!


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

I could use some ruby tubes for my super reverb.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Possibly some tubes, t-shirt, strap etc. Thank you for the contest.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*The end of the contest is near. Thank you Scott, in advance, for the Joyo Ultimate Drive I get when I win this gift certificate.*


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

So who won?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I forgot to end this last night. So will post a winner here shortly


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I forgot to end this last night. So will post a winner here shortly


Robert1950's level of anticipation and excitement must be over the top by now...LOL

Thanks for the contest.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

greco said:


> Robert1950's level of anticipation and excitement must be over the top by now...LOL


I'm actually thinking with his enthusiasm during this contest, if I win it, I'll give it to him.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The winning post number is #49 folks. I will PM out a coupon code for the $45.00


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Robert1950 missed it by one post. Congrats to copperhead!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Did Robert win yet?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats to copperhead!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Copperhead, enjoy the 45 bucks!! Coily caples woodatunked that were no JOYO post one!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Congrats Copperhead. Use your gift wisely. 

I like to have FUN with these contests and milk them for all they're worth.. I was thinking for the next one, how far can I take,....... "KHHHAAAANNNN !!!!"


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Congrats Copperhead. Use your gift wisely.
> 
> I like to have with these contests and milk them for all they're worth.. I was thinking for the next one, how far can I take,....... "KHHHAAAANNNN !!!!"


The needs of the many outwin the needs of the few!


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Awesome ...I won ............:thanks5qx::smilie_flagge17:
Best place to post on the web 
thanks to GC & everyone ......I do think im gonna go with the Joyo vintage drive I have a tube screamer ,but I mostly use it as a clean boost so another would be handy


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Congrats copperhead and enjoy whatever you choose with the winnings.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

copperhead said:


> thanks to GC & everyone ......I do think im gonna go with the Joyo vintage drive I have a tube screamer ,but I mostly use it as a clean boost so another would be handy


I've had my Joyo Vintage Drive for a week or so, it sounds really good. For < $50 it seems like a no brainer.

Most people seem psyched about the Ultimate Drive, but I had that area covered already, pedal-wise.

I also have a Joyo Digital Delay and it's perfectly serviceable, if not really all that exciting. I wish there was a cheap delay with tap tempo, but oh well...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Congratulations Copperhead! Enjoy the drive. Stay where you're at and it will come where yer to.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Congratulations Copperhead! Enjoy the drive. Stay where you're at and it will come where yer to.


Yiss Bye......kkjuw


----------

